# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle Pro Version 1.7 Is Released more supported models Remove Screen Lock

## mohamed73

*EFT Dongle Pro has come "Version 1.7"* *EFT Dongle Pro New Update 05/11/2019* Software *EFT Pro* *V1.7* *What is New ?* *EFT Dongle Update v1.7 is released:* *- [Huawei] [EXCLUSIVE] [FIRST IN THE WORLD]* *more supported models to reset ScreenLock without lose data & without unlock bootloader:*** MHA-AL00 8.0.0 [Test point]
MHA-AL00B 8.0.0 [Test point]
MHA-AL00A 8.0.0 [Test point]
MHA-L09 8.0.0 [Test point]
MHA-L09B 8.0.0 [Test point]
MHA-L29 8.0.0 [Test point]
MHA-L29B 8.0.0 [Test point]
MHA-TL00 8.0.0 [Test point]
MHA-TL00A 8.0.0 [Test point]
MHA-TL00B 8.0.0 [Test point]
BLA-A09 8.0.0 [Test point]
BLA-AL00 8.0.0 [Test point]
BLA-L09 8.0.0 [Test point]
BLA-L09C 8.0.0 [Test point]
BLA-L29 8.0.0 [Test point]
BLA-L29C 8.0.0 [Test point]
BLA-L29 8.0.0 [Test point]
BLA-L29D 8.0.0 [Test point]
BLA-TL00 8.0.0 [Test point]
VTR-L29 8.0.0 [Test point]
VTR-AL00 8.0.0 [Test point]
VTR-L09 8.0.0 [Test point]
VTR-L09A 8.0.0 [Test point]
VTR-L09 8.0.0 [Test point]
VTR-TL00 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-LX1 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-AL00 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-L21 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-L01 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-L02 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-L42 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-L22 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-LX2 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-L12J 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-L22J 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-LX2J 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-L42J 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-L02J 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-LX3 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-L03 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-L23 8.0.0 [Test point]
ANE-TL00 8.0.0 [Test point]
FLA-LX1 8.0.0 [Test point]
FLA-AL00 8.0.0 [Test point]
FLA-AL10 8.0.0 [Test point]
FLA-AL20 8.0.0 [Test point]
FLA-LX1 8.0.0 [Test point]
FLA-LX2 8.0.0 [Test point]
FLA-LX3 8.0.0 [Test point]
FLA-LX3 8.0.0 [Test point]
FLA-L21 8.0.0 [Test point]
FLA-L22 8.0.0 [Test point]
FLA-L23 8.0.0 [Test point]
FLA-L23 8.0.0 [Test point]
FLA-TL00 8.0.0 [Test point]
FLA-TL10 8.0.0 [Test point] *- [General]** Updated UI interface* *- [General]** Fixed probelm causes app crash after 5-hours running* *- [Huawei]** Updated Reset ScreenLock Operation* *- [Huawei]** Added support to flash MTK based devices in fastboot mode (Unlocked Bootloader)* *Note: More models will be supported soon in future updates * Model Support From Previous Update  Code:
 PRA-AL00
PRA-AL00I
PRA-AL00X
PRA-LA1
PRA-LX1
PRA-L11
PRA-L31
PRA-L31HN
PRA-LX2
PRA-LX3
PRA-TL00
PRA-TL10 
VTR-L29
VTR-AL00
VTR-L09
VTR-L09A
VTR-L09
VTR-TL00
RNE-AL00
RNE-L01
RNE-L02
RNE-L03
RNE-L21
RNE-L22
RNE-L23
RNE-LX1
RNE-LX3
BLA-A09
BLA-AL00
BLA-L09
BLA-L09C
BLA-L29
BLA-L29C
BLA-L29
BLA-L29D
BLA-TL00
LDN-L21
LDN-AL00
LDN-AL10
LDN-AL20
LDN-L01
LDN-L02
LDN-L03
LDN-L21A
LDN-L21B
LDN-L22
LDN-LX2
LDN-LX2
LDN-LX3
LDN-TL00
LDN-TL10
LDN-TL20 
ALE-CL00
ALE-L02
ALE-L04
ALE-L21
ALE-L23
ALE-L03
ALE-TL00
ALE-UL00
BLN-AL10
BLN-AL20
BLN-AL30
BLN-AL40
BLN-L21
BLN-L22
BLN-L24
BLN-TL00
BLN-TL10
BLL-L21
BLL-L22
BLL-L23
VNS-AL00
VNS-DL00
VNS-L21
VNS-L22
VNS-L23
VNS-L31
VNS-L52
VNS-L53
VNS-L62
VNS-TL00
EVA-AL00
EVA-AL10
EVA-CL00
EVA-DL00
EVA-L09
EVA-L09K
EVA-L19
EVA-L19I
EVA-L29
EVA-TL00
MT7-CL00
MT7-J1
MT7-L07
MT7-L09
MT7-L10
MT7-L11
MT7-TL00
MT7-TL10
MT7-UL00
NXT-AL10
NXT-AL10
NXT-AL10A
NXT-CL00
NXT-CL00A
NXT-DL00
NXT-L09
NXT-L09
NXT-L29
NXT-L29
NXT-TL00 
WAS-AL00
WAS-L03T
WAS-L01
WAS-LX1
WAS-L21
WAS-L01A
WAS-LX1A
WAS-L21A
WAS-LX2
WAS-L22J
WAS-LX2J
WAS-L02J
WAS-L23
WAS-LX3
WAS-L03
WAS-TL10
MHA-AL00
MHA-AL00B
MHA-AL00A
MHA-L09
MHA-L09B
MHA-L29
MHA-L29B
MHA-TL00
MHA-TL00A
MHA-TL00B
CLT-AL00
CLT-AL00l
CLT-AL01
CLT-L04
CLT-L09
CLT-L0I
CLT-L0J
CLT-L29
CLT-L29C
CLT-TL00
CLT-TL00B
CLT-TL00C
CLT-TL01
KII-L21
KII-L22
KII-L23
KII-L33   **  Update online without replace it t ... For New User Download File** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*تسلـــــــــــــم على المتابعة أخي أبو علي*

----------


## atiggue

تسلـــــــــــــم اديك اخي العزيز

----------


## el6wab

تسلم علي مجهودك

----------

